# composite doors



## tod1 (23 Jun 2010)

Can anybody recommend a company who do composite doors please.


----------



## Petal (23 Jun 2010)

a work colleague recommended [broken link removed]/doors to me and I was happy enough with them. they were reliable and came in cheaper than the likes of arctic, senator and fairco


----------



## Niallman (25 Jun 2010)

We're just after having an Apeer Composite door installed by Regency Windows. We're very happy with it and Philip from Regency was sound to deal with. They were second cheapest of all the quotes we got. The guy that came to install was quick and very tidy and finished everything off very well, nice neat seal around the frame and good saddle etc.

I wouldn't bother going to Senator, they quoted us a price over three times more expensive than what we ended up paying!!!

No affiliation to Regency by the way, just a satisfied customer.


----------

